# Plan review



## Sifu (Jul 9, 2012)

I thought I knew this but my situation has caused me to re-visit this issue.

From the 2006 IRC:

106.1 allows the BO to waive plan submittal and review

106.3 examination of documents and in 106.3.1, requires stamp approval of plans.

So which is it?


----------



## Sifu (Jul 9, 2012)

OH yeah, 106.4 prohibits deviation from those plans.


----------



## High Desert (Jul 9, 2012)

If you waive the submittal of plans there are no plans to put the approval stamp on, so you don't have to comply with 106.3.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 9, 2012)

I guess I'm being thick again.  106.1, a distinct section requires submittal of plans and the requiremnt that they be prepared by a DP then waives that requirement by exemption.  A completely different section 106.3 requires eaxmination of construction documents.  No exceptions.  Why two different codes?  The commentary for each code basically says the same thing as the code.  106.3 then has supportive sub-sections, appearing to give it more specific requirements.  I have always operated under the assumption that a BO could waive residential submittal but 106.3 throws that in doubt.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 9, 2012)

Do you require plans for a window replacement or water heater replacement. How about a concrete drive way or installation of a fence or re-roof a SFR?

Some projects do not need a "plan" a simple describtion of the work would be sufficient

"R & R existing windows with U.33 glazing meeting current energy code"


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 9, 2012)

Agree with mtlogcabin. We do not require plans with like for like repairs either (think fire damage or non structural interior remodel or finishing an attic or storm damage). A good structural inspector can look at these jobs without plans. Sometimes all you need is a floor plan to distinguish new work from existing.  The AHJ can waive the necessity for plans at the discretion of the person reviewing the plans or the B. O. Don't think I would try it with a new house though!


----------



## steveray (Jul 10, 2012)

Well put MT and DO....if you waive the plans......every other requirement for them goes out the... U.33, 5.7sf, tempered becuse it is less than  24" from a door...window!


----------



## codeworks (Jul 10, 2012)

you got it. we do alot on description here. initially it blew my mind, still does, but i'm getting used to it.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 10, 2012)

Going to continue this over in code talk for a better explanation.


----------



## Darren Emery (Jul 10, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> Well put MT and DO....if you waive the plans......every other requirement for them goes out the... U.33, 5.7sf, tempered becuse it is less than  24" from a door...window!


Not sure I follow this - how does waiving plans effect any other code compliance?  Just because I didn't see it in writing first, doesn't mean I'm not going to inspect to code...


----------



## tmurray (Jul 10, 2012)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> Not sure I follow this - how does waiving plans effect any other code compliance?  Just because I didn't see it in writing first, doesn't mean I'm not going to inspect to code...


He meant other requirements related to the drawings, not the requirements of the rest of the code.


----------



## steveray (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry Darren...after reading that I realize it was a little confusing....I meant PLAN requirements go out the mindow...not code....



			
				Darren Emery said:
			
		

> Not sure I follow this - how does waiving plans effect any other code compliance?  Just because I didn't see it in writing first, doesn't mean I'm not going to inspect to code...


----------



## Darren Emery (Jul 10, 2012)

That makes sense - I'm with ya now.


----------

